
Go To Hellman: Heisenberg's Uncertain Copyright - edsu
http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/heisenbergs-uncertain-copyright.html
======
iand
TLDR; lots of books that are under the extended copyright regime in the USA
are public domain in other countries such as Australia. What does this mean
when you can access them on the Internet. Uses Great Gatsby as an example
since that is Public Domain in Australia

